# Pic



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Just gonna drop this off right here to cool everyone down a bit today!


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Look at Sean in the background scoping out the locals honey holes!!!! Pathetic brotha


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)




----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)




----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)




----------



## Coot (Jan 27, 2006)

Minnowhead said:


> View attachment 192225
> 
> Just gonna drop this off right here to cool everyone down a bit today!


I'm one of the few that enjoy the colder weather over the heat and humidity of summer.


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

What beautiful pictures. I too enjoy winter more than summer.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm with the cooler weather being my favorite. However working in the freezing cold sucks, fishing on ice is exhilarating. I can't wait to walk on water.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Looks like Lovin had the WHOLE lake to himself, yet all the fish are still under the ice!


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Tom we all were there and that day was a landmark. First time ever mark fished outside of his shanty lolWe put well over 200 fish on the ice that day, but yes most are still under the ice.


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Erieangler51 said:


> Tom we all were there and that day was a landmark. First time ever mark fished outside of his shanty lol.



Yeah, I know. Just couldn't resist.

It WAS a strange sight.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Those are great times, bring on the cold weather


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

That's some pretty ice!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

We never get very many days with that easy of a drag. I love those days put on the cleats and take a walk with no real resistance. Catching a bunch of fish is a major bonus


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

This was 3 years ago when we had ice lost it, had it lost it, had it lost it. Never got much snow that year.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Yes that was quit a special day indeed !!!! Think we got most of them by the tire reef.  Minnowhead caught a Rainbow Trout to. Pretty nice but ive seen bigger come out of Wingfoot. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Don't forget the pike Sean caught by the dog park bay mark!!!!! That old man had me ROTIL( Rollin on the ice laughing) litterally. Should be another good year


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

Well after reading this thread I'm going to have to give Wingfoot a little more love this year. I didn't do too bad there last, but there were a lot of small fish. I had pretty much given up on it! Nimmy will always be my honey hole though! That being said I am going to try to focus on the larger lakes/reservoirs... Westbranch is right down the road! It's tough enough to figure out in open water season!


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

Wingfoot was the go-to lake if I had the kiddos with me though. Guaranteed to slay gills with pin mins and wax worms!


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

I like Nimi better than wingfoot. A lot of perch in Nimi, Wingfoot is good for action but last year lacked in size and also numbers of perch. I like moggy better than the foot, Better average fish. I fish moggy and wingfoot a lot because I can be to both and set up fishing in less than 30 mins, I plan to fish some local farm ponds I gained access to this year more than anything though.


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

I'm jealous. Farm pond=big gills! I'll be at all three throughout the season. Nimmy is close to work, moggy and the foot are on the way home. Blue 2 man flip shappell with a nice Coleman fish toss hole in the door(that was a crappy day), black f150 say hi if ya see me.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Coleman fish toss hole! Lmao!!!


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

1 more month! I might be being slightly optimistic... We do have a lot of great fishing in between now and then though!


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Give it 3 more months. Still to much good Lake Erie fishing left to do. It hasn't even started to heat up yet


----------



## OhioMadMan (May 16, 2004)

Erieangler51 said:


> Give it 3 more months. Still to much good Lake Erie fishing left to do. It hasn't even started to heat up yet


The ice cann`t get here soon enough!


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

I just told my buddy the other day " I can't wait for Winter so I can catch some fish ! " Lol


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

Can't wait to scratch that itch!


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

That itch sucks, my rods are already rigged and vex has been being charged since ice off every now and then, but I'm not ready to give up the easy bait fishing,


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

I agree. I just wish the perch would come into Cleveland and stick around for a while. It's so hit and miss right now.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Still the same everywhere. Strange year


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Dad whacked them in Bula Friday. Sat and Sunday sucked. Not grouping up in the big pods yet


----------

